# exo terra repti glo 10.0% safe???



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

due to reading some post about uv lights i went out today to buy some repti glo's 10% they are in my temporary enclosure above a mesh screen (herptek enclosures) next month i start building them their permanent cage and then they get a 160 watt powersun. but for a month or at most 2 is this 10.0% lamp enough? i also have a repti glo 2.0% at the other(cool) side of the cage and i have a sun glo halogen basking spot( the 160w powersun will melt my herpteks so that's why it's not mounted)

1 important question though: can this 10.0% repti glo cause eye problems with my tegu's? the store owner told me he had seen that in beardie's but there the bulb was directly in the cage not above a mesh like here so he didn't know if this could cause eye problems like this. i went for the 10.0% bulb because i've red some posts here that said 10.0% is much better than 5.0%.


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

no one has any thoughts on this?????


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 15, 2009)

wes said:


> no one has any thoughts on this?????



personally i have never EVER had a problem with 5.0 along with proper diet, vitamins and real sun exposure!


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

ok thanks, i bought the zoomed repti calcium bobby mentioned in his caresheet and now the only thing i have to find is the cod liver oil don't know if i'm gonna find it here in belgium,i sure hope so.

but what about the 10.0 bulb can this cause eye problems?


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 15, 2009)

i've heard that about eye problems as well. i think unfortunately it can be a trial and error type of deal. but i have to say in my case as far as using 5.0. ( I'VE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM)!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 15, 2009)

Many people have reported eye problems with the Reptiglo 10.0. Reptisun 10.0 is much better. The Reptiglo is SUPER bright. I've had it and noticed the difference when I switched over to the Reptisun. 

Do you have anything like a GNC in Belgium for the cod liver oil? Any sort of nutrition supplement stores?


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

gnc is not known here ay least not by me, i will go to a nature store this week to see if they've got it. cod is a sea fish right?i think it's the fish we call kabeljauw,can't find a translation on the net. there is(cod liver) fish oil available here but it always comes in softgel capsules so i don't know if this is good?

as for the 10.0% it goes back to the store and i replace it for a reptisun then.
i must say that i'm using exo terra 2.0% bulbs for quit a while now on my bloodpythons and they don't seem to bother, gives equally bright light but much less uv,so is the uv output causing the eye problems or the brightness of the lamp?


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think a bit of both...from my understanding, the Reptiglo offers a greater range of the wrong type of UVB or something like that. I forgot the specifics.

I don't think cod oil and fish oil are the same. If you can find cod oil gel capsules, however, then you can possibly break them open.


----------



## wes (Mar 15, 2009)

ok thank you very much, i will see what those capsules are about and if i can still find cod liver oil in a liquid form.

about the bulbs, they're out already,better safe than sorry. bad thing is that i have to wait untill the weekend of march 28 before i can go back to purchase the proper lighting. meaning that they only have the 2.0% bulbs and the sun glo halogen bulb(also exo terra) which emmits some uva waves and infrared,it gives them a good basking spot but can they go on with only these bulbs for 2 weeks? my guess would be yes since they don't receive any uv rays when hibernating as well but i could easily be wrong, if so please correct me.btw temps are not high enough yet down here to get them out otherwise they could spend an hour or two a day outside.

i thought it would be safe to buy those 10% bulbs since they were designed for reptiles and that made me think that exo terra would have properly tested their product before bringing it on to the market.in my opinion that's the least they could do cause in the long run they make alot of dollars out of their(unsafe/bad lamps) which are bought by many assuming they're safe and never do any research for it and ending up with sick animals (blind????) because of unsafe bulbs. yet again if i wouldn't be that naive i should have known they only want to make money since their bulbs are made in china by underpayed employees all to save some bucks(on their behalf).ok everyone wants/needs money in this life but if you make a product(no matter what) make sure it lives up to it's demands otherwise don't produce it.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2009)

The Reptiglo is fine, not great but ok. I have a couple 10s and they put out very little light actually and certainly would not blind anything. It's not going to hurt your animal. The bulbs that seem to have the problem are the coil type, avoid those. You mentioned the Herptek enclosure. If it's what I'm thinking and you say the PowerSun will melt it, then it's a very fine plastic type screen mesh enclosure like the kind used for chameleons. If that is the case, the lizard won't likely be in danger of getting much benefit(or harm) of the bulb in question anyway as it's been found that even a 1/4" screen can filter 30% of UV light. So what you have there will filter considerably more than half of any rays that may get to the animal. Also fluorescent lights should be within 1 foot to be effective. 
So, you should be fine for a little while, though I would have picked a better temporary enclosure. Heat and moisture should be your greatest concern until you finish the final cage construction.


----------



## Tux (Mar 16, 2009)

The Repti-Glo 10 is not fine, neither the tube or coil. Read <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/message/5469" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_ ... ssage/5469</a><!-- m -->

Low wavelength UVB is bad and the test results of that bulb show that using it is risky.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 16, 2009)

nice link and info tux


----------



## wes (Mar 16, 2009)

i had the coiled ones, the herptek enclosures are similar to visions and i had not to choose for a temporary cage since they were already here and housed a couple of very lagre borneo's. it is with a kind of thick aluminium screen where the bulbs are on and i was aware of the screen filtering up to 50% of the uv rays,that's why i chose the 10.0% but after some reading i decided to get them out maybe better to have no uvb for 2 weeks than bad uvb, maybe it warms up here a bit and then i can give them dirct sunlight(nothing beats that)

the plastic of the cages is rather thick but it is prescribed to use 75 w bulbs max, so that's why i don't risk the powersun in the light dome, they have to serve for snakes again when the tegu cage is finished.

heat and humidity are fine though.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 16, 2009)

Tux said:


> The Repti-Glo 10 is not fine, neither the tube or coil. Read <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/message/5469" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_ ... ssage/5469</a><!-- m -->
> 
> Low wavelength UVB is bad and the test results of that bulb show that using it is risky.


Very interesting. Thanks for the link. I do actually belong to that group. (but had no internet in my pocket at time of purchase at the herp show) I have 2 of those in use but one is on a "Critter Cage" which has about 10 inches to reach the animals and the fine screen on top to filter things out quite a bit. The other I will reposition to have more distance until i get my MegaRays in. 
Thanks for the research. I thought only the coils were bad.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Tux. I couldn't put it into words but that's what I was trying to say hahaha! 

Ps. it's a small world...Tracie (Drache) is on BeardedDragon.org too!


----------



## Tux (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes, shes a mod over there, she used to be a mod on a forum I was server admin on as well.


----------

